

The Dimensional Ladder - primroot
http://www.math.ucr.edu/home/baez/hda/dimensional_ladder.html

======
thedatabase
The original link looks like a scratchpad/notes page to me.

For insight into John Baez's ideas around this time, try the slides from this
colloquium:
[http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/quantum_spacetime/](http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/quantum_spacetime/)

([http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/quantum_spacetime/qs.pdf](http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/quantum_spacetime/qs.pdf))

Urs Schreiber currently is at the forefront of where this line of mathematics
ties in with fundamental physics. Here is a series he has started recently:

[https://www.physicsforums.com/insights/20-years-ago-
today-m-...](https://www.physicsforums.com/insights/20-years-ago-today-m-
theory-conjecture/)

Baez's higher dimensional algebra program formed a large part of the heritage
to these ideas.

------
tel
These are particularly terse lecture/review notes. Is there an expanded
version?

